# Is Black Ops 2 in your future?



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not going to hype this game up since everyone knows what it is, and honestly I've started to hate the COD series since all the games are all the same. I just wanted to see how many of you guys will be picking it up. I know I will because besides my part time job, going to the gym, and making EDM, I have a lot of spare time. So now it's your turn.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 26, 2012)

Well I liked the first Black Ops, so maybe. I've kind of stopped playing online FPS games altogether. They get me really tense and anxious. 

I never really had anything against Call of Duty like most people. Just good ole' arcade FPS action in my book.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

If it has combat training and zombies(I've heard it does, but still haven't seen anything) then probably. But definitely not on day of release. Probably for Christmas.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 26, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> If it has combat training and zombies(I've heard it does, but still haven't seen anything) then probably. But definitely not on day of release. Probably for Christmas.



I was planning on preordering just because I have the money, but then I realized that waiting would save me money for stuff I actually need. All I'm gonna do is play online so I can get sworn at buy little kids. Now I wish I didn't sell my Xbox, missing my Halo nights.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Sep 26, 2012)

I was actually in a squad with a little kid, probably about 10, today on battlefield 3. He was polite, but still a pain in the ass


----------



## AscendingMatt (Sep 26, 2012)

im only in it for the ZOMBIES


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 26, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I was actually in a squad with a little kid, probably about 10, today on battlefield 3. He was polite, but still a pain in the ass



I mute everyone and leave every party as soon as the game ends. Makes me feel more manly then I actually am, you know, since I'm 12 and whatever.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 26, 2012)

rawrkunjrawr said:


> I was planning on preordering just because I have the money, but then I realized that waiting would save me money for stuff I actually need. All I'm gonna do is play online so I can get sworn at buy little kids. Now I wish I didn't sell my Xbox, missing my Halo nights.


Might as well

Call of Duty games take ages to drop in price.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Big Activision fan here, so I plan on getting it. I love everything they add to each game. It keeps them so fresh unlike the MW series, and they always retain the feel of CoD 4.


----------



## Curt (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup.


----------



## Qweklain (Sep 27, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Big Activision fan here, so I plan on getting it. I love everything they add to each game. It keeps them so fresh unlike the MW series, and they always retain the feel of CoD 4.


I think you mean you are a big Treyarch fan. Activision is just the publishing company, they do not create the games.

I do agree with your statement though, and I enjoy Treyarch's games as well. They always try to do something different and mix it up at least a little. MW on the other hand, is the exact same game with different maps. MW3 is the same engine and everything as MW2, just different maps and a few guns.

I am not getting BO2 as I need a break from CoD and time to catch up on my backlog of a few games. I will not be getting the next one either as I will never touch anything Failure Ward makes ever again after the abomination that is MW3.


----------



## Sunyata (Sep 27, 2012)

I know it's going to be the same rehashed shit as always. The video game equivalent of Bay's "Transformers" movies. However it'll still end up in my house somehow, and I'll play it for hours on end...just like all the previous ones...


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

Qweklain said:


> I think you mean you are a big Treyarch fan. Activision is just the publishing company, they do not create the games.
> 
> I do agree with your statement though, and I enjoy Treyarch's games as well. They always try to do something different and mix it up at least a little. MW on the other hand, is the exact same game with different maps. MW3 is the same engine and everything as MW2, just different maps and a few guns.
> 
> I am not getting BO2 as I need a break from CoD and time to catch up on my backlog of a few games. I will not be getting the next one either as I will never touch anything Failure Ward makes ever again after the abomination that is MW3.



MW3 is definitely not the same as MW2, its exactly the same as blackops other than being "modern warfare" 

I liked blackops system but I hated the overpowered guns and the horrible maps, MW2 was probably my favorite but playing it now is useless as your just gonna get shot through walls and shit by hackers. 

The only reason I'm going to get blackops is for zombies and if I don't get it all my friends won't even come to house if I don't have it..


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

Qweklain said:


> I will not be getting the next one either as I will never touch anything Failure Ward makes ever again after the abomination that is MW3.


Do you just hate COD? Your saying all the games are the same yet MW3 is a "abomination" and the others aren't?


----------



## Swyse (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll inevitably get it, might pre order it, not sure. Black ops was my least favorite I've played yet of the series and either mw2 or mw3 are my favorite of the series.

Also, for anyone curious what engines the games actually use see here.


----------



## FireInside (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll preorder it for sure. I have enjoyed every game in the so far.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 27, 2012)

Qweklain said:


> I think you mean you are a big Treyarch fan. Activision is just the publishing company, they do not create the games.
> 
> I do agree with your statement though, and I enjoy Treyarch's games as well. They always try to do something different and mix it up at least a little. MW on the other hand, is the exact same game with different maps. MW3 is the same engine and everything as MW2, just different maps and a few guns.
> 
> I am not getting BO2 as I need a break from CoD and time to catch up on my backlog of a few games. I will not be getting the next one either as I will never touch anything Failure Ward makes ever again after the abomination that is MW3.



I did mean to put Treyarch.  Can't be perfect all the time.

I agree with you one hundred percent about IW.

Anyways, lets get this thread away from the flame bait that is treyarch vs. IW.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 27, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> the horrible maps


Only thing I agree with in your post.

Treyarch's maps are usually cluttered to say the least.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 27, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Only thing I agree with in your post.
> 
> Treyarch's maps are usually cluttered to say the least.


Yup, then again MW3s maps are pretty terrible too, I wish there was an open sniper map like wasteland. I don't see why they can't add some more maps from the older games to MW3, I play MW2 sometimes just because of how much better the maps are. And my god are the face off maps in MW3 fucking awful.


----------



## Curt (Sep 27, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Yup, then again MW3s maps are pretty terrible too, I wish there was an open sniper map like wasteland. I don't see why they can't add some more maps from the older games to MW3, I play MW2 sometimes just because of how much better the maps are. And my god are the face off maps in MW3 fucking awful.


 
I disagree about the faceoff maps, Vortex was tho only one I disliked. 

But treyarch needs more world at war-esque maps for BO2. WAW was by far my favorite call of duty before the hackers got to it..


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 27, 2012)

Call of Duty sucks balls. Don't support Activisions shitty business practices! COD franchise is a prime example of their shady bullshit and no love for customers. They just keep regurgitating the same crap and charge a ridiculous premium.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 27, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> Call of Duty sucks balls. Don't support Activisions shitty business practices! COD franchise is a prime example of their shady bullshit and no love for customers. They just keep regurgitating the same crap and charge a ridiculous premium.



Thanks for adding your brilliant and needed insight to this thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 27, 2012)

I feel like Treyarch COD games are getting better, but IW ones were getting more repetitive. I loved Black Ops and I'm looking forward to the new one.


----------



## TheDivineWing22 (Sep 27, 2012)

COD needs to go back to WWII. World at War is by far my favorite COD game.

And in my opinion Treyarch > IW


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 27, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Thanks for adding your brilliant and needed insight to this thread.



The single-player campaign in black ops was what... 4-5 hours long? $60?
Graphics haven't improved. 
Gameplay will still be pretty much the same.
Multiplayer is meh.
overpriced dlc.
not going on sale to milk the franchise.


So much value for $60!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 27, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> The single-player campaign in black ops was what... 4-5 hours long? $60?
> Graphics haven't improved.
> Gameplay will still be pretty much the same.
> Multiplayer is meh.
> ...



Have to agree with you on this one. I loved to play MW2 with my friends online but Black Ops got boring pretty fast. The zombie-mode was pretty cool but as I and my friends didn't feel like spending 15 bucks for a new map then it also got pretty boring. I mean, look at Valve, they release completely new game mode for one of their hottest games and best of all, for free!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 27, 2012)

I was hoping the previews would put me off, but they've only made me want to play it more 

Bit bored with MW3 now, it was great at first but now I just end up holding up the team. Looking forward to futuristic shit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 27, 2012)

I also think as an entertainment package, £80 is a sound investment (MW3 + Elite). The amount of hours I've put in it pays for itself. When I add £40 for a year of Xbox Live though, £120 starts to sound a little less palatable


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 27, 2012)

Back in the day we called this much content an expansion pack.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 27, 2012)

Well smack my tits and call me betty, I've obviously not been playing video games for long enough to know that


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Don Vito (Sep 27, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Well smack my tits and call me betty, I've obviously not been playing video games for long enough to know that


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 27, 2012)

axxessdenied said:


> They just keep regurgitating the same crap and charge a ridiculous premium.



Hence why I stopped buying new Madden games and NBA games. I'm running on Madden 11 and 2k10


----------



## Mexi (Sep 27, 2012)

Black Ops was the last cod game I bought and it'll likely stay that way. I think I just want something different than the modern military shooter. waiting on Bioshock Infinite


----------



## Aevolve (Sep 27, 2012)

Definitely done with the whole COD franchise after the past few games. Didn't purchase MW3 either. I don't really do all that well with the whole making the same game repeatedly deal that it has going on. 

Oh wait.
Different guns. (sometimes)


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 28, 2012)

Really looking forward to it, MW3 is one of the few games that has managed to keep me consistently entertained. From what I've seen BLOPS 2 is going to be even better.


----------



## GazPots (Sep 29, 2012)

After the shitty DLC fest of MW3 i don't think I'll ever purchase any superior edition of a cod game. Bog standard edition if i even buy any more. Never use Elite and the dlc didn't float my boat so i'm out for future games. 


The only thing i'm interested in with BLOPS 2 is zombies. The multiplayer looks comical and i fucking hated black ops with it's horrendous lag so i'm pretty much in the "not buying it" camp unless zombies is ultra kick ass.


----------



## Curt (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree with the lot who don't plan to buy it. ...Except that I'll end up buying it. 
BO and MW3 were underwhelming to say the least, but 90% of my XBL friends are getting it... So I suppose I'm in for one last run. If it blows as the last two have made me believe it must, BO2 will be the last CoD title I will buy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 29, 2012)

Lag is a good point actually, all the Treyarch titles have suffered abysmal lag thus far.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 29, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Lag is a good point actually, all the Treyarch titles have suffered abysmal lag thus far.



Really? Black Ops was fine for me, I only witnessed lag every 1 out of 100 games.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 29, 2012)

rawrkunjrawr said:


> Really? Black Ops was fine for me, I only witnessed lag every 1 out of 100 games.



Did you buy it at day one? Because at least back then it was literally unplayable because the lag and performance were so terrible.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 29, 2012)

I never had any problems with lag in Black Ops. I challenge anyone here to bring forth an internet connection slower than mine.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Sep 29, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I never had any problems with lag in Black Ops. I challenge anyone here to bring forth an internet connection slower than mine.



Same, my PS3 has a bad connection and I probably got more lag in MW3 than Black ops.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 29, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Did you buy it at day one? Because at least back then it was literally unplayable because the lag and performance were so terrible.



I got it two to three days later because back then I had no job or money.


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 29, 2012)

My wife and I spend our quality time killing zombies on Black Ops, so not only am I buying #2, but it's already wife approved. If only I could get her to feel the same way about amps...


----------



## GazPots (Sep 30, 2012)

I used to pull host in almost every single black ops game and it was unplayable for me.

Seriously, i could unload 2/3 of a clip at a target 10 foot infront of me and they'd just walk it off and usually kill me with a pistol or some garbage. The game played like I was 2 seconds behind the whole room. Ridiculous.

Compare it with MW2 and if i pulled host in that it was the complete reverse situtation. Used to run 30-5 using akimbo glocks with FMJ.  



That's the sole reason i'm not buying this cod for the multiplayer. Unless someone finds information telling me they've ditched their shitty lag compensation system it'll just be the same shit over and over. 

You have been warned.


----------



## Bobo (Sep 30, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> MW3 is definitely not the same as MW2, its exactly the same as blackops other than being "modern warfare"
> 
> I liked blackops system but I hated the overpowered guns and the horrible maps.



I would like to reword that lol.

_MW3 is definitely not the same as MW2, and its way different than blackops. 

I liked MW3 system but I hated the overpowered guns and the horrible maps._

I'm pumped for Blops 2 (although it is a new COD, so there's a bit of apprehension). But I'll list my top 10 things I'm looking forward to.

1) COD has always needed to be less noobie friendly, looks like this game will be that. 

2) No deathstreaks. 

3) Ghost is nerfed. 

4) Killstreaks should be not as dominant, so hopefully gun battles will be the more of an emphasis. 

5) Guns will have recoil, and hopefully take a bit more skill to kill with (choke on a dick MW3).

6) The game will cater to objective based gameplay.

7) Hopefully more balance.

8) Knife nerfed. Thank you, it's not a FPK.

9) LMG's better? I want variety, not ACR or MP7 in everyone's hands.

10) It's not MW3 

I could end up disappointed for sure, but from all I've seen, this game is pointed in the right direction. Also, Zombies was cool before, but I wasn't a rabid fan (I like killin fools more than AI). This version of Zombies does look like it'll entertain me more.


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2012)

No. It is not.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 30, 2012)

If its eventually on the steam sale.. then possibly. But I havent been impressed with anything since after MW2


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 30, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> If its eventually on the steam sale.. then possibly. But I havent been impressed with anything since after MW2



Nope. As far as I know even MW2 haven't ever been cheaper than 20$ on Steam. Just shows more how greedy Activision is.


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll play Black Ops 2 eventually, but I definitely won't preorder it or worry about it for a while. By a while, I mean a year or two after release.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Sep 30, 2012)

Well it's official I just pre-ordered Black Ops 2, I guess I'll need to wait on the Macbook and Ableton Live a bit longer.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be buying it. Still trying to decide if I want to pre-order or not.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 2, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Nope. As far as I know even MW2 haven't ever been cheaper than 20$ on Steam. Just shows more how greedy Activision is.



Very true. there was a weekend sale for MW3 at $30. WHAT A GREAT SALE, especially for a game thats almost been out for a year


----------



## 1337 (Oct 3, 2012)

I play PC games and it seems not many people in the competitive scene even bothered with any CoD after 4 lol. I sure didn't.


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 9, 2012)

Woops just pre-ordered it...


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 6, 2012)

WHAT DA FUCK... also spoilers skip to 41:00


----------



## L1ght (Nov 6, 2012)

nellings6 said:


> If its eventually on the steam sale.. then possibly. But I havent been impressed with anything since after MW2



Same here. I certainly won't be paying full price for it, even if it has a new version of zombies. Unfortunately, all of the zombie maps in the previous game were near impossible to really have fun with. Me and my brother never got past round 11 of Ascension, and less on the other maps. It wasn't fun like Nacht Der Untoten, or Der Reise. Those maps were the best, and you could actually survive past the first few rounds with just a couple people. So basically Black Ops ruined zombies for me. 

Also.. I'll be busy with Halo 4.  Still though.. I will eventually get it. Definitely. I have all the CoD games and I see no point in stopping now lol. For the most part, they all have campaigns that make buying the game worth while. Great stories for all of them.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 9, 2012)

While i really hate the COD series...and for it all stands for in gaming development, its just rehashed shit in a different setting with a few little tweaks here and there with a huge price tag, I'll prob end up getting it simply because it's good for a laugh when i have mates over and we're really off our faces n want to chill out and play PS3 lol 

Bit of a contradiction i know, but i think a lot people are in my situation, it's brainless fun, which is good and bad


----------



## Rook (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in, mostly for the brainless fun. I'm under no illusion, I know they're all similar, but I like learning the new tricks and getting used to new guns/maps/killstreaks etc. it's that bit of the game I enjoy the most in fact.

And it's mindless crap and I need more of that in my life.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 9, 2012)

This game's market nowadays is just normal people(non gamers) looking to hit it up with their bros and frag a few people.

It has it's place in the world. What gets me is all the "hardcore gamers" complaining about it year after year. Saying "X developer made an innovative game this year" isn't going to stop Football Joe from buying the game with an Xbox Live subscription to have a little fun in between his other life activities.

Buying it for mindless fun is pretty normal actually. I would be picking this one up if I still had a decent internet connection... maybe next year.


----------



## Compton (Nov 9, 2012)

I quit playing cod before mw3 came out cause I got bored, so i'm sure ill enjoy playing this one. I do enjoy reading about how people that play cod everyday since release say its the same game, what the fuck do you expect?


----------



## Guitarmiester (Nov 10, 2012)

Can't wait to pick up Black Ops Tuesday after work. It's really going to be like 2 games for the price of one with the revamped zombie modes. 

I don't understand why so many people complain about the COD games being just like the last. What game isn't? The same can be said for almost anything. _"Did you guys get the new iPod/iPhone, COD, 14 string guitar, grilled cheese, etc? You're dumb. It only has a wider screen and the same cheese."_


----------



## Fat-Elf (Nov 10, 2012)

I would actually like to get this now only for the zombie mode but I have nobody to play with.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 10, 2012)

<<< In it for the brainless fun lol. It looks like this COD will have less BS than past COD's, hope I'm right there. I want MP to be fast, quick twitch, with a higher skill gap...and it looks like there's signs pointing to that too. I know I'll find something to complain about in MP, it wouldn't be COD without some complaints lol. But the good thing about Treyarch's games is they give you something to fall back on when you've had enough of MP, zombies.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Nov 13, 2012)

If anyone is playing Black Ops 2 tonight on Xbox live hit me up. Gamertag: Nothingleft09


----------



## philkilla (Nov 13, 2012)

Well this is hilarious:

Black Ops 2 PC Disc 2 is Apparently Mass Effect 2, Major Screw-up at Disc Manufacturer | N4G


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 13, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> I would actually like to get this now only for the zombie mode but I have nobody to play with.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Loving the game so far, multiplayer seems really well balanced. Thus far I can't see one gun that overpowers any other. 
Unless I'm trying to rush someone with my R870 and they have an assault rifle of sorts, but then again, I can't really expect to win that gun fight. I guess that's what I get for running around with the shotty...
I'm loving the pick 10 system, really adds a new flavor to the game. It really makes you decide what you need, and what you don't need, what will benefit you best with the primary you've chosen, and what would be completely worthless. 
My only real gripe are the spawns, I'll finally get the flank on the enemy, see one guy aim down my sights about to shoot, and then BANG. Three guys just spawned behind me 
As far as campaign goes I'm a few missions in to it, I usually beat the campaign first but I just couldn't wait and had to try out multiplayer. The story definitely seems to be well fleshed out, for a Call of Duty game. Those damn Strike Force missions are annoying though, good thing you don't need to beat them to advance in the campaign, otherwise I'd never finish it.
In general though, the game is great, excellent job Treyarch!


----------



## Philligan (Nov 14, 2012)

I got it not expecting too much, mostly just for the zombies. It's actually pretty good so far. There are definitely flaws in the campaign, like the AI, and the gameplay/experience doesn't feel as fluid as MW1/2, but it's really different than any other Call of Duty game. Apparently the choices you make in this affect the outcome, and there are a bunch of different endings. That and choosing a loadout before each mission are awesome. It may not be perfect, but at least they're actually taking some gambles and trying different things. I like how it's not just blatant military propaganda like the Modern Warfares 

Zombies is decent. It's cool how they're expanding it, and gives you a lot to do, but I still like the simplicity of the original Nazi Zombies. The new maps and modes are still fun, and if they release the old maps as DLC again I'll be happy.

Haven't played online yet, I think I wanna stick out the campaign first. But I'm stoked about the changes they made. The Create a Class lets you like mix and match things. There's something called Pick 10 where you can pick 10 of anything - you can ditch your secondary gun for more perks, lose throwables for more weapon attachments, stuff like that. And Prestiging doesn't reset your weapon and perk stats, it opens up more unlocks. = awesome 

TL;DR: Black Ops II actually gives me hope for the CoD franchise. First time I've been legitimately excited since MW1 and Nazi Zombies.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2012)

Got it after telling myself I wouldn't as I was extremely let down by MW3, so far I like it, its more balanced and definitely more fluid as far as online play goes. We'll see how good some of these guns are that I get at higher levels but so far even the first AR in the game is solid and has been serving me well. One day in level 15 ill probably hit prestige in about a week since ill be off school for thanksgiving haha


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Weapon stats for anyone who cares about that sort of stuff,


----------



## GazPots (Nov 16, 2012)

Against all my initial thoughts, i quite like this game. The weapons seem refreshing and the balance is pretty good. I do think the pistols are absolutley deadly now, many times I've pistoled people across the map with ease, almosty easier than using an AR or SMG. 


Favourite guns?

Scar-h, HAMR, triple burst pistol, FAL (with select fire) and the vector for running around like a maddy. 


Also i have to praise the sound on this game, it is truely fantastic compared to the original black ops. It seems they've taken the criticism and dealt with it. The enviroment sounds fantastic on my surround sound speakers (apart from the overly loud Hunter Killer announcer).

Another bonus is the zombies mode which is now customizable and has some of the old BLOPS 1 weapons. Awesome. . Also good is the "Local" or "custom" multiplayer games where you can set up bots and use all the weapons/attatchments as you desire. They've even stuck in a hardcore mode against the bots for offline play, that's me happy for when my internet goes down (again ).

My only gripes are that the UAV's are annoying as shit since Ghost was put at the end of the unlock tree. Everytime a UAV comes out to play i get shot in the back within a few seconds and it's really annoying. Lightning strike seems to see everyone regardless of using Blind Eye usually resulting in a firey and explosive death. Also the fact that there isn't a revolver in the multiplayer that shoots pistol bullets. The crazy magnum thing shoots shotgun shells so it has almost zero range. 


Rank 42 as of now but i'm kind of addicted already.


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2012)

up to level 31 as of tonight, the swat 556 is by far the best gun i've used since the m16 in cod4. I'm already 8/10 of the way to having gold camo for it with slightly over 550 kills with it alone.

also combat knife as a secondary weapon is badass although the knife seems to have some issues treyarch might want to check out where it doesnt work on prone people or jumping enemies


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 17, 2012)

I bought this last week, but have been busy with Diablo III, school, and now my new guitar that I haven't gotten to play more than five minutes of BOII. But I tried the zombie mode and it was pretty fun. I imagine that once school is out and I have more time to myself, I'll be able to really let loose with it.


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll probably pick it up this week when I get paid, the conundrum I'm in is that my roomies have it on xbox and I want to play with them, but my bestie has it on PS3 so I want to play with him too. Both parties are harping on at me to get it for competing platforms. I'm not buying this game twice, just no. 

Halp?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 18, 2012)

Buy it on PC and play it with none of them.


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 18, 2012)

I have just built a boss gaming machine, but I keep coming back to the same old question. Would I playing with higher graphic detail (PC) or on a massive screen (my consoles are hooked up to my 47" LCD)? 

It usually ends up being a screen decision, I really need to figure out how I can fit a 34" TV into my desk setup.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Nov 19, 2012)

Still no. Im gonna get Assassin's Creed III first. BF3 satisfies all my FPS needs for now.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 20, 2012)

well i love blops, hated mw3 and i am really digging blops2 at the moment. i haven't finished the campaign yet as i have just been playing online. i'm only level 25 but am enjoying it. all the guns seem well balanced, except for the stupidly overpowered snipers that keep quick-scoping me  
atm i'm using the mp7 for small maps and the fal for large maps. the fal is very powerfull, more so than in blops


----------



## Bobo (Nov 20, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> well i love blops, hated mw3 and i am really digging blops2 at the moment. i haven't finished the campaign yet as i have just been playing online. i'm only level 25 but am enjoying it. all the guns seem well balanced, except for the stupidly overpowered snipers that keep quick-scoping me
> atm i'm using the mp7 for small maps and the fal for large maps. the fal is very powerfull, more so than in blops



I want to like the MP7, but I find it to be the worst smg in the game. Definetly not the MW3 version that's for sure. Have you unlocked the SMR yet (forget what level it unlocks at atm). I liked it a tad more than the FAL, although both are very good.


----------



## Cyntex (Nov 20, 2012)

Ugh, I got the gold camo for the dsr50, but the ballista is terrible (hitmarkers) which is so sad because it looks awesome. Been doing the challenges for the tactical knive which is pretty fun. Anyway after playing for a week I have to say, this is definitely one of the worst cod's map and server-wise.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 20, 2012)

I love Treyarch, but they can't make good maps for shit. Except COD3. That game had some pretty good ones iirc.

Too bad almost nobody plays it anymore


----------



## Bobo (Nov 20, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I love Treyarch, but they can't make good maps for shit. Except COD3. That game had some pretty good ones iirc.
> 
> Too bad almost nobody plays it anymore



I like a few of these maps, and liked several Blops maps. Didn't get to play COD3 or WAW on line. But when you say COD3, is it PC? I seem to remember some of the older COD's being different for console and PC. I think my Xbox version of COD3 was called Big Red One.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 20, 2012)

Bobo said:


> I like a few of these maps, and liked several Blops maps. Didn't get to play COD3 or WAW on line. But when you say COD3, is it PC? I seem to remember some of the older COD's being different for console and PC. I think my Xbox version of COD3 was called Big Red One.


COD3 was never released on PC(odd). Big Red One was a spinoff sequel to Finest Hour, the first console COD made my this smaller developer(can't remember the name). It was "Call of Duty 2: Big Red One". It was completely unrelated to Infinity Ward's Call of Duty 2. It was the first COD game made by Treyarch.

I learned yesterday that the servers for both Finest Hour and Big Red One are still up. I'm sure Finest Hour is dead because it was never that popular, but I hear some people still play Big Red One. COD 3 has a very small community on the 360 I think.

Call of Duty 3 was probably my favorite one in terms of Multiplayer. You actually had to use teamwork to win.


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2012)

I beat the campaign and it was epic, and I've managed to get to level 45 as of now online, got the gold swat 556 and going for a gold combat knife next


----------



## Bobo (Nov 22, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> COD3 was never released on PC(odd). Big Red One was a spinoff sequel to Finest Hour, the first console COD made my this smaller developer(can't remember the name). It was "Call of Duty 2: Big Red One". It was completely unrelated to Infinity Ward's Call of Duty 2. It was the first COD game made by Treyarch.
> 
> I learned yesterday that the servers for both Finest Hour and Big Red One are still up. I'm sure Finest Hour is dead because it was never that popular, but I hear some people still play Big Red One. COD 3 has a very small community on the 360 I think.
> 
> Call of Duty 3 was probably my favorite one in terms of Multiplayer. You actually had to use teamwork to win.



I have owned all console CODs I think, but your post is making me question that because I don't remember all that lol. Never played MP before COD 4. I'm gonna go through my old games collection and figure this out. I'd like to try older COD MP's, always loved the campaigns.


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 22, 2012)

I picked this up on 360 yesterday on my way home from work, I did up to the first RTS mission on singleplayer and got to level 5 on multiplayer, then I spent a lot of time making an emblem of a fish in a top hat holding a shotgun (My gamertag is "The True Salmon") and when I was done it was time to go to bed. 

So far really enjoying it, I couldn't get into a domination game for love or money but I had some fun with the team deathmatch, and it was a nice feeling to join a game in progress and not get shredded by killstreak air support. However I wish someone would sit both IW and Treyarch down and explain to them exactly why SMGs are not as powerful, accurate and range-capable as assault rifles. The last 3 cods have gotten this horribly wrong and it bugs the shit out of me, especially when I land 4 hit markers on a guy from ages away and he kills me with 2 from the same distance with a goddamn MP5. That's not balance, that's just a bad design choice. 

I do miss having a machine pistol in my secondary as I did with MW3 as I find the pistols available to me have a weird damage to accuracy ratio, but with the usual Treyarch damage modelling I need to be a bit less run and gun so I'll probably get used to it. 

Quick question, can enemy players see laser sights from your pistol? Like if I'm defending a domination point from a sneaky spot, is my pistol laser sight going to give me away?


----------



## Jake (Nov 23, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Quick question, can enemy players see laser sights from your pistol? Like if I'm defending a domination point from a sneaky spot, is my pistol laser sight going to give me away?


no they cant see it


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 25, 2012)

ok so what is the go with the uav's in this game? i have the first two ghost-ish perks (cold blooded, and some other one that makes me "undetectable to ai controlled aircraft") but every time the enemy gets a uav i get snuck up on and shot in the fucking back. is there any way to avoid being seen by uav's? because this is getting really annoying.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 25, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> ok so what is the go with the uav's in this game? i have the first two ghost-ish perks (cold blooded, and some other one that makes me "undetectable to ai controlled aircraft") but every time the enemy gets a uav i get snuck up on and shot in the fucking back. is there any way to avoid being seen by uav's? because this is getting really annoying.



Ghost.
It's unlocked at level 55 though, the last level. The last couple COD games have had problems with campers using anti-UAV perks so Treyarch made it a pain to get. 
The way they balanced it in this game though, is they made it so you're only invisible to UAV's when moving. Really great perk for rushing, can't wait until I unlock it.


----------



## Phrygian (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, the way ghost works this time around is pretty sweet. 

I hate the burning hoops I have to jump through to get my tag and emblem on a weapon, they are taking one of the cool things about Bo and utterly destroying it in BO2. not that big a deal, but annoying nonetheless. 

I think I'm at level 37 right now, double XP the first week gave me a solid boost! Vector is so far my favorite weapon, works like a charm CQB. 

I'm frygisk on PS3 btw.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 25, 2012)

Bored of it already... with Halo 4 in the flat it just doesn't get picked up as much.

Treyarch just don't cut the mustard IMO. Their single-player stories are more ambitious, and while having a simple plot twist, I really enjoyed the first Black Ops campaign. 

Treyarch chuck in some good ideas into multiplayer, but online most of the guns feel the same and the gameplay just doesn't touch the MW games.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 25, 2012)

How similar is this to the first Modern Warfare from a multiplayer perspective? I hated the multiplayer in all the other ones after the first MW as it lacked any real skill curve and was way too newbie friendly. Im looking for a new FPS to get into, I'll probably end up just getting the new Counter-Strike to please my inner hardcore FPS gamer but maybe I'd be happy with this? :\


----------



## Holicx (Nov 25, 2012)

Son, Black Ops II its in my present.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 25, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How similar is this to the first Modern Warfare from a multiplayer perspective? I hated the multiplayer in all the other ones after the first MW as it lacked any real skill curve and was way too newbie friendly. Im looking for a new FPS to get into, I'll probably end up just getting the new Counter-Strike to please my inner hardcore FPS gamer but maybe I'd be happy with this? :\



Go with Halo 4 dude, it'll make you happy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 25, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Go with Halo 4 dude, it'll make you happy.



I have halo 4, ive been playing it a little and its pretty cool/fun but its not as intense as I'd like. Halo 3 was more stressful imo because you could rank down.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Nov 25, 2012)

I've abandoned my C.O.D. career. With MW3, I could not take any more. The campin' is fine, it was the lack of commitment to the 'Objective' based gameplay, that drove me out. Now you get points for reloading?

I've been taking it to Halo 4. Going to stick with this for the foreseeable future. Good Luck, guys.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 25, 2012)

You guys should try battlefield out, I love that game so much. Its a blast to play!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 25, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> You guys should try battlefield out, I love that game so much. Its a blast to play!



Battlefield =  IMO.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 25, 2012)

Jeez you guys are picky... I guess I play too many single player games to have a real opinion on this stuff anyways..


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 25, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How similar is this to the first Modern Warfare from a multiplayer perspective? I hated the multiplayer in all the other ones after the first MW as it lacked any real skill curve and was way too newbie friendly. Im looking for a new FPS to get into, I'll probably end up just getting the new Counter-Strike to please my inner hardcore FPS gamer but maybe I'd be happy with this? :\



This game and any Infinity Ward COD are a lot different, it's even different than BLOPS1. There's actually a lot of skill involved in this game, the game actually rewards you for playing the objective, unlike previous COD's. 
After playing it for quite a while now, the only real negatives are the spawn system, the lag (supposedly there's the infamous lag comp that was in MW3 but I haven't noticed it), and the fact that it's SMG dominant. I've literally put 10 rounds from an Assault Rifle into a guy without even making a dent. 
But if you can put up with those things, I'd really recommend it, lots of role playing elements to, with the new pick 10 system.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 25, 2012)

So far I like the new one a lot then most of the others. Still like world at war the most.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 25, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bored of it already... with Halo 4 in the flat it just doesn't get picked up as much.
> 
> Treyarch just don't cut the mustard IMO. Their single-player stories are more ambitious, and while having a simple plot twist, I really enjoyed the first Black Ops campaign.
> 
> Treyarch chuck in some good ideas into multiplayer, but online most of the guns feel the same and the gameplay just doesn't touch the MW games.



Nothing wrong with Halo 4, awesome game. But the only MW game that can touch Blops 2 IMO is the original MW. MW2 could have been sooooo good, but much I the fun was ruined by the BS in the game that most of the community wanted patched, but IW refused to. And MW3 is widely regarded as the worst COD game for many reasons. The pick 10 system, high rewards for objective based playstyle, less nooby BS, and good variety of guns imo make this a darn good game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 25, 2012)

Bobo said:


> Nothing wrong with Halo 4, awesome game. But the only MW game that can touch Blops 2 IMO is the original MW. MW2 could have been sooooo good, but much I the fun was ruined by the BS in the game that most of the community wanted patched, but IW refused to. And MW3 is widely regarded as the worst COD game for many reasons. The pick 10 system, high rewards for objective based playstyle, less nooby BS, and good variety of guns imo make this a darn good game.



Really? The circles I move in we all consider MW3 the best one. Not surprising that there are different circles that have it down as the worst though I guess.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 25, 2012)

A few of my friends consider MW3 better, but the majority already like Blops 2 better. I will admit there may be a bit of a honeymoon period going on at the moment. Critically though, it really seems the online community is loving this more than MW3. I'm referring to the websites I read for reviews, forums, and some YouTube COD guys. 

But honestly when MW3 started, I did like it. But I felt they made some bad decisions, and then the game got stale too fast. Blops 2 feels like a COD with a bit less BS, therefor it's better lol.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 25, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> So far I like the new one a lot then most of the others. Still like world at war the most.


Bayonets FTW!


----------



## frogunrua (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought MW3 was one of the better ones... I used to love MW2 but then it got hacked to shit... black ops 2 so far is fun but it makes my shit freeze up too much...


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm enjoying this game a lot, but oh my god are smg's ridiculous. The pdw might as well be an assault rifle! 

Other than that, though, the game is good. It does have it's issues like people still dropshotting and thinking that it's the matrix, but that's rare. I also love how you can play zombies on easy, too. So much fun.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 26, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I'm enjoying this game a lot, but oh my god are smg's ridiculous. The pdw might as well be an assault rifle!
> 
> Other than that, though, the game is good. It does have it's issues like people still dropshotting and thinking that it's the matrix, but that's rare. I also love how you can play zombies on easy, too. So much fun.



The SMG's in this game statistically are not overpowered like OP guns of the past. But with the map design, most maps seems to favor smg's. They need to have some dlc maps with longer lines of site for both ar's and snipers...and I guess LMG's but who uses those? Lol

What's wrong with dropshoting? It's a tactical thing, like strafing or jump shotting.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 26, 2012)

Sniper rifles don't even need to be in the game imho. 

Btw, I'm totally against doing anything like diving towards people to kill them, or dropping to the ground while firing, even though the game isn't entirely realistic. I would never do that in a combat situation. It's unfair to people who don't do it, but that's an argument for another day or thread.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 26, 2012)

Snipers not I the game? Why? There is no quick scoping in this game, I know that pissed people off. 

I think I'd do whatever I had to in a combat situation to 1) stay alive 2) kill the enemy. Drop shoting, jump shoting, a simple strafe...all help you defend yourself while being able to shot at the enemy. Why not do it?

I tell you what is never do in a combat situation...bring a gun to a knife fight. Yet that scenario wins so often in COD. Me personally, I'm down for more skilled gameplay and adding more character movement into the gameplay is part of that.


----------



## GazPots (Nov 27, 2012)

My annoyances are the horrendously bullshit lag system taht's still clearly fucking over a lot of people in the game.

SMG's seem like rape cannons in hardcore. It's not even worthwhile fine aiming half the time. Just hip fire and they drop instantly. Whats the point of using other guns? They are outclassed on almost every map. 


The UAV spam is quite ridiculous. "Shoot it down" you say. I can only carry 2 stingers. There are usually more uav's.  Also Ghost is good but i fucking detest how they've made it a rush perk now. Makes using a sniper much more annoying.


Good things? Diamond camo is blingtastic!!







Gold coated with diamonds for the ultimate trolling.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 27, 2012)

OMG that riot shield lol! I gotta start working on my bling yo!

I gave up on shooting the uav's down. I'd rather not have to use a perk spot for ghost. But I am now. I'm not sure how hidden I am when sniping, I usually move around a bit. But I like what they did with the perk despite that. Way to many campers on any COD game, they needed to balance the perk without letting people play like huge vaginas lol. It's funny to see people still corner camping when my teams UAV is up...peek-a-boo mother fucker!


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll be rolling over ghost when I prestige. 

Also, that shield is fucking hilarious.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 28, 2012)

Always wins:

The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Call of Duty: Black Ops 2


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 28, 2012)

hairychris said:


> Always wins:
> 
> The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Call of Duty: Black Ops 2





> "Well I'm white, paranoid and stupid so this game sounds ideal so far" said a nearby cunt.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 1, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I'm enjoying this game a lot, but oh my god are smg's ridiculous. The pdw might as well be an assault rifle!
> 
> Other than that, though, the game is good. It does have it's issues like people still dropshotting and thinking that it's the matrix, but that's rare. I also love how you can play zombies on easy, too. So much fun.



The PDW, M27 and S12 are my favorite guns in the game. The PDW is basically a version of the P90, and it works similar to it. I saw on here that someone said the M27 was disappointing, but I fail to see how. The only negative thing I saw with it is the smaller amount of ammo that you spawn with. Outside of that, I have a KDR of 1.5 with it, so it's pretty decent. Usually on maps where I'm having to fight large groups of people, the M27 shines.

But by and large, the S12 is a class unto it's own. Throw a long barrel, sight, and grip on it and that gun will mow through people. Although you could probably do an even better job with a sight, quickdraw and fast mag. Either way, on maps like Hijacker, it's the weapon to go to for sure.


----------



## Philligan (Dec 1, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Really? The circles I move in we all consider MW3 the best one. Not surprising that there are different circles that have it down as the worst though I guess.



Interesting, this got me thinking. I think MW3 was the most well-balanced as far as perks and weapons and whatnot go, from what I played (prestige and a half's worth). My only complaint was how bad most of the map designs were. They got better with the most recent DLC pack, but before that they were pretty rough. They looked good enough, but they felt like they weren't designed with FPS gaming in mind. There were basically no sightlines for sniping, but there wasn't much in the way of tight spots for CQ stuff either. It just all felt semi-open and directionless. 

I like the BO maps so far, and it seems really well balanced. I don't know if it's my tv or if I did something but the graphics seem pretty bad in the online, maybe the worst of anything from MW1 on. Anyone else notice this?

The lag is pretty bad too, like BO1. It feels like everything happens a split second after you tell it to. I got used to it with BO1, but when I switched back to MW2 it felt like everything was happening before I did it  I think Modern Warfare wins for mechanics and Black Ops wins for design.


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 3, 2012)

The first BLOPS was my favorite COD game (short, but awesome campaign with a great story, funnest multiplayer), and this one stands up to it pretty damn well. The campaign is really fun and I actually enjoyed seeing the original BLOPS characters return (never thought I'd say that for a game like COD). The pick 10 system is definitely a much needed change, though the gameplay is still largely the same, though that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## no_dice (Dec 7, 2012)

I wouldn't mind having some friendly people to play multiplayer with. My gamertag is: 'we is fish'


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 7, 2012)

The first day I got BO2, I was murkin' every game. Like 20-3 every other game. The next day, I was total ass. Going like 0-6 for the first 2 minutes then coming back to like 9-12 every other game. Now, I have to be in the zone, like sitting up, fully focused and at a time of day where I can scream loud as hell, to have a good game.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 7, 2012)

no_dice said:


> I wouldn't mind having some friendly people to play multiplayer with. My gamertag is: 'we is fish'




Word. Same here, man. Do you play hardcore? I feel like it's the only game mode where I can get killstreaks past UAV and RCXD.


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 7, 2012)

Philligan said:


> I think Modern Warfare wins for mechanics and Black Ops wins for design.



Agreed. The knifing in BO2 encourages thoughts of extreme rage sometimes. haha


----------



## no_dice (Dec 7, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> Word. Same here, man. Do you play hardcore? I feel like it's the only game mode where I can get killstreaks past UAV and RCXD.



Yeah man, I like hardcore. It's nice to be able to use silencers without them turning your shit into nerf guns. I just got started on BO2, but it's always more fun to play with other people than just randos.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 8, 2012)

Got 2 packs of fogs on Nuketown earlier, and a Warthog on Hijack.

53-5.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 8, 2012)

Black Ops 2 PS3 Update 1.04 Patch Notes - SMGs Get Nerfed, Xbox 360 To Follow This Weekend - MP1st


Patch notes tell us that UAV spam may be on the decrease soon. 

Ghost users firing with surpressors won't show on a UAV now. Which is nice.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2012)

GazPots said:


> Black Ops 2 PS3 Update 1.04 Patch Notes - SMGs Get Nerfed, Xbox 360 To Follow This Weekend - MP1st
> 
> 
> Patch notes tell us that UAV spam may be on the decrease soon.
> ...



This fully explains why despite me using a PDW, I was having some worse off games than usual. They nerfed my favorite gun a bit. 
Still even with a suppressor (and the now increased recoil) that gun is the bizness. 

Oh and if anybody wants to add me, my PSN username is the same as on here; ghstofperdition
I play regular TDM, but am open to other game types provided they don't make me rage-quit.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't see any difference in the smg's. The msmc is still absolutely overpowered.

What I want to see is a hard nerf of the snipers. Who cares about your dropshot quickscope with a cherry on top? 

At least they fixed the black hat care package theft.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 9, 2012)

I almost have all of the camos for the Remington 870 MCS. That gun is slow, but very beastly. 9/10 you can get one shot kills with this thing; which is exactly what you gotta do to get the camos anyways. Just in case anyone cares, here's the load-out I used to get all but 3 camos:

-Remington 870 MCS shotgun (obviously) with the adjustable stock, long barrel, and fast mag attachments (Except for the cherry blossom camo, which requires you get 50 kills with no attachments at all. Honestly though, this gun is powerful enough to mow through people on it's own despite it's slow fire rate)

For perks I used lightweight, cold-blooded, and extreme conditioning. When I went for the cherry blossom camo, I added some perk greeds and threw on dexterity and toughness as well.

I rarely use a second weapon since I don't get high enough killstreaks to actually run out of ammo. 

So just some friendly suggestions if you wanna get your Remington leveled up. 


Edit:
Aha! Just got my gold camo finish. Sweet!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 9, 2012)

That 870 is obscene. I always get killed by "that" guy when my entire team charges their spawn in the beginning.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 9, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> I don't see any difference in the smg's. The msmc is still absolutely overpowered.
> 
> What I want to see is a hard nerf of the snipers. Who cares about your dropshot quickscope with a cherry on top?
> 
> At least they fixed the black hat care package theft.



Why should snipers get a nerf? They already nerfed quick scoping. Plus they just nerfed their hipfire. This is far from MW2.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't be so sure about the quickscoping being nerf'd. I've seen it happen a million times (to myself and friends), since I've been playing. It's bad. I can deal with the dropshotting since that doesn't ensure a one hit kill, but people act like staying scoped in and not moving will give them AIDS. 

I just think the snipers need to be slightly better than they were in Black Ops 1, and that means that running or moving fast will just get you killed. Keep in mind, I've been against the whole solo run and gun sniping thing since CoD 2. If you want to jump around one shotting people, go play Unreal or Quake on instagib mode.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 9, 2012)

QS'ing has been nerfed at least from the MW series. You simply can't scope in as quick anymore (notice there is no Quickdraw handle for the snipers, and their ADS time has not been quickened to the old Slight of Hand times). The scope in times are quicker than Blops 1 though. I think these snipers themselves are slightly better than Blops 1, but far from MW2 QS beasts. I think they found a happy medium.

I think in a fast paced game like this, it's fair to let snipers be mobile and _somewhat_ decent. But it depends A LOT on the skill of the player...and that's the catch that makes it fair imo. If I get outplayed by a run a gun sniper making a skillful shot, why would that annoy me more than a guy laying prone or sitting in a corner just ADS'ing waiting to kill anything that moves in his line of sight?

On a related note, neither myself nor anyone I play with (some good, long time COD players) have near as good KD's with sniper rifles as we do with the run of the mill SMG or AR. We play mostly TDM (keeps this discussion relevant). You don't see MLG players or the best players in COD dominating consistently with sniper rifles. The game is still dominated by SMG's and AR's for the most part.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 12, 2012)

On a related note with the patch, has anyone else been kicking more ass since it was updated?


Seems my scores are going up and up. And i should have a golden AN-94 today to go with my SCAR too.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 12, 2012)

The only way I've kicked more ass lately is by playing kill confirmed. I get kill streaks faster and more often, but that's not the sole reason I do better. My k/d's have been through the roof on that game type. I don't camp tags, I'd rather gobble them up like PacMan. Many times my killstreaks haven't gotten many kills, yet I still end up top player in the game point and kd wise. I'm not complaining lol, I just can't figure it out. Good problem to have I guess.


----------



## tripguitar (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey all you black ops 2 ps3 chumps... let me tag along!! Add or invite me: MethRager

No mic, but I wanna roll with a group instead of solo all the time.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 13, 2012)

I've gotten to the point that using the 870 shotgun makes the game way too easy for me on regular TDM. Played as a team with my cousin tonight and I ended up with 23 kills and 3 deaths. I didn't even die until I had about 13 kills in. 

I got a feeling this gun might get nerfed soon.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 13, 2012)

The 870 has already been nerfed, and it wasn't a super OP shotty by CoD standards in the first place.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 13, 2012)

The 870 isn't OP at all, feels on par to a KSG-12 with damage from MW3.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 14, 2012)

Went back to using the FAL for hardcore TDM and fuck me, i had forgotten how much of a rape machine that gun is.

Was walking though hoardes of enemies like they were made of cheese. 



Out standing Marines, out fucking standing!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 14, 2012)

3 guns away from diamond assault rifles! Yay! Just need the FAL, SMR, and the Scar.


----------



## Darkened (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't played any Call of duty since Modern Warfare 2. This series hasn't moved for a very long time and I don't want to put money in greedy Kotick's pocket. Battlefield all the way!


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 14, 2012)

Gettin' down on some BO2 tonight with a friend. I went 14 and 1 with the SVT sniper rifle. Add a suppressor to that thing and it rapes so hard. 

Edit: Just saw this and was most pleased:
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/383747/black-ops-2-double-xp-this-weekend-on-all-platforms/


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm loving the SMR with target finder! Single shot assault rifles are always so much fun! Had 23-3 today with that thing. 

BTW, is it x2 xp this weekend? because every kill I had tonight I got x2 on. 

Ps3 tag: frygisk


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 15, 2012)

As the link in my last post says, it's double xp all weekend long. And I've been using the FAL OSW with target finder to great benefit. I had 14-1 on one map.


----------



## Cyntex (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally got 3 out the 4 sniper rifles gold, going for diamond when I get the gold camo for the xpr 

Btw , if you don't know already you get to keep your camo whenever you prestige a gun!


----------



## leandroab (Dec 16, 2012)

Fuck no! hahahaha


----------



## Black_Sheep (Dec 16, 2012)

Still no. Im playing Hitman: Absolution and Assassin's Creed 3 at the moment. However, i might get this as a christmas present, so then i will give it a chance, maybe...


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

No,no it is not lol


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 16, 2012)

Almost got my diamond rifles! Scar is almost done.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a grand total of zero gold guns. None of the homies in my hood respect my game.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I got to enjoy double xp weekend for all of about 6 hours total before my cousin decided to randomly show up and take the ps3 with her to her friends for a week. 
(Remind me why not just buying my own ps3 because thinking that sharing one with someone to save money was a good idea again?  )

At any rate, whenever she gets back, I'll try to get back to the grind and see about getting some more gold guns.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 19, 2012)

Well that sucks perdition. I got in as much time as possible. Played a bit today with normal XP and I felt like I didn't accomplish dick :-/


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2012)

And to make a bad situation worse, my cousin IMs me to tell me that the game somehow shattered inside the PS3 and that I no longer own a working copy of Black Ops 2.

Fuck it, back to MW3 for me. Thank god I had the foresight to nab that game from the Playstation Store so I don't have to worry about discs randomly shattering inside the console.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds like your cousin just owes you a new copy lol.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2012)

Yep. Which will be a while before she can afford it. So until that happy time, I'm gonna have to make do. Ah well, nothing to do about it now.


----------



## Nile (Dec 19, 2012)

Best game I've done so far has been 86 and 38.

Consistently go 4_-1_/2_.

Hardpoint, Headquarters, Domination, and Multi-Team are my favorite.

I usually play Mosh Pit, Domination, or Multi-Team.

Liking the FAL full auto, An-94, M8a1, Mp7, Ksg, M870.

Always running Perk 1 greed with Ghost and Flak Jacket. Second is Toughness so I win all the battles. Third is Dexterity so I'm not slow when needing to climb through stuff and it helps with winning fights.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 21, 2012)

Totally didn't realise i had to prestige level 2 every gun in a class to get diamond (aswell as have gold camo in the first place).



Fuck. Long haul just got longer.  

5 golden, 4 to go then it's infinite attachment unlock time.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 21, 2012)

You only have to get all gold for a whole class, not prestige. I wouldn't have the diamond assault rifles if I had to prestige them all.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 22, 2012)

I was told you need to have every gun 2nd level prestiged with gold camo for diamond to reveal itself.



Hmmm, suppose i'll find out when i get all gold on the AR's, whenever that is.


Google seems to say it's golden only and no prestige required. Phew!


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 28, 2012)

So I just played the most infuriating game just now. Kids with smgs that would never die. Fuck that. Smgs are so unbelievably broken that I can't take it anymore.I need to write some hate mail to treyarch.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 28, 2012)

Statistically smg's are not really op this game. The maps though do cater to a lot of smg play. I'm ready for new maps like now.


----------



## Nile (Dec 29, 2012)

The maps are quite close range that's why. They really aren't OP in this one for once.


Also, my god, thermal, stock, silencer/rapid fire on an LMG is so stupid good and fun.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 29, 2012)

1 more golden AR to go for Diamond. 

Also got a golden SMAW and i'm one rpg hit from a golden version. 



Balling with my an-94 and rpg like a boss.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 29, 2012)

I won't pick it up, I think the only COD I've really enjoyed was the first one.


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love Nuketown Zombies. The zombie campaign "Tranzit" is pretty fun too. 

Only gold I have is the Remington shotty b/c my kid has been playing the online more than me.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 30, 2012)

GazPots said:


> 1 more golden AR to go for Diamond.
> 
> Also got a golden SMAW and i'm one rpg hit from a golden version.
> 
> ...



Have fun completing the fhj if you want the diamonds for those. It took me forever and a day to get that golden.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 31, 2012)

for fucks sake is it too much to ask for just 1 map that's suitable for sniping, most of these maps are too small for ARs


----------



## GazPots (Jan 1, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> Have fun completing the fhj if you want the diamonds for those. It took me forever and a day to get that golden.



The stinger should be easy until the challenges i think? The RPG challenge of shooting an aircraft down was insane. I eventually managed to hit a care package chopper from across the map which was astounding in that it actually went where i aimed the damn thing for once. 




Also managed to get the diamond assault rifles rather easily in the end. The SMR was by far the worst of the rifles i thought. Closely followed by the swat.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 1, 2013)

GazPots said:


> The stinger should be easy until the challenges i think? The RPG challenge of shooting an aircraft down was insane. I eventually managed to hit a care package chopper from across the map which was astounding in that it actually went where i aimed the damn thing for once.



It's cake getting through the 100 kills, but killing agr's and player controlled stuff sucks.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2013)

Well so far the golden list is as follows:
Gold M27
Gold PDW
Gold Remington 870
Gold Combat Knife

Strangely enough it was easier to get the gold combat knife than it was for the rest of them. Only bitch of it was getting 10 bloodthirsty medals with the knife, but even then I had a gold knife within about 4 hours of gameplay. 
Oh and all of those guns are maxed at 2nd weapon prestige as well. 

I'm thinking of trying for diamond ARs, although I've gotten plenty of kills with the KSG shotgun too. I may try for diamond shotties if I get bored with ARs.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 2, 2013)

Golden combat knife! 

 



Awesome.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 4, 2013)

Forgot to post this yesterday, but I played an amazing game. (which I did remember to save to my game profile if people wanna watch it. )

Using the FAL OSW I got 18 kills and 2 deaths on Meltdown. (which comes out to a KDR of 9.00) All without camping. T'was a most epic match and even watching the video is pretty awesome.


----------



## XEN (Jan 4, 2013)

Got it for x-mas from my brother. Yeah, we're old men, but we love gaming. So far only played it co-op with my wife.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 4, 2013)

urklvt said:


> Got it for x-mas from my brother. Yeah, we're old men, but we love gaming. So far only played it co-op with my wife.



I play with some dudes in their 40's, and one day I'll be a 40 year old gamer myself lol. A wise man once said "You don't stop gaming because you get old, you get old because you stop gaming."


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 6, 2013)

urklvt said:


> Got it for x-mas from my brother. Yeah, we're old men, but we love gaming. So far only played it co-op with my wife.



I've been co-oping with the wife too. Shes getting pretty lethal


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 6, 2013)

Hell yeah! I'll be a 40 year old married woman with kids and I'll probably be kickin' ass on these games with both them and my future husband. No shame at all in that.


----------



## Curt (Jan 6, 2013)

Loving this game right now.

I currently have my sniper rifles and SMG's leveled to the secret diamond camo. 

MSMC Laser/Supressor<3


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Just got the gold rpg.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 7, 2013)

Currently working on the challenges for both my KSG and SCAR-L. I've been playing like crap all day though, so this may take longer...


----------



## Bobo (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there a way to view the challenges you are closest to completing? I know COD Elite has a way, but it seems there should be a way through the challenge menu in game, I just don't see it. Maybe I don't see it because it's not there? lol

It's about time I start earning bling bling weapons so I can be a cool kid too. And the xp will help leveling up. This may be the first COD I go all the way with prestiging.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Ops 2 is now in my past.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 7, 2013)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Black Ops 2 is now in my past.



Ragequit? lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 7, 2013)

Nah, I'm really good at COD. Just finally got bored of it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 7, 2013)

Woot! Just nabbed a gold SCAR-H today. Now to max it on 2nd prestige. (it's currently level 7 on 2nd prestige)

I've also been having fun noob tubing people with the rpg. Mix it with scavenger for maximum lulz. I actually managed to get a bloodthirsty with that thing.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 7, 2013)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nah, I'm really good at COD. Just finally got bored of it.



Yeah I see how it can get old, I mean it's only what the 9th COD? lol

But I can't lie I am interested to see how things will play out on the new consoles.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 8, 2013)

On the eighth prestige. Gettin there.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 8, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Gold Combat Knife
> 
> Strangely enough it was easier to get the gold combat knife than it was for the rest of them. Only bitch of it was getting 10 bloodthirsty medals with the knife, but even then I had a gold knife within about 4 hours of gameplay.
> .



Saw a guy in an SnD game with a diamond combat knife. He was basically doing his best impression of the Predator and being ultra ninja with it.


It was a sight to behold watching the guy slice and dice 3 guys in a row to end a round.


----------



## Curt (Jan 8, 2013)

No BO2 for me for a while... FarCry 3 = win.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jan 8, 2013)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nah, I'm really good at COD. Just finally got bored of it.




Also used to be pretty good, and also finally got bored of these games. 

I got so bored after MW3 that i didn't even pick up BO2, though I do believe it's much much better than that piece of shit. The original Black Ops was the best, I loved that game, and played it a lot! 

When i saw the multiplayer of BO2 I wasn't really impressed, just the same thing, and the maps reminded me of MW3, so no thanks! Im gonna stick with Battlefield 3 for my fps multiplayer needs.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 8, 2013)

GazPots said:


> Saw a guy in an SnD game with a diamond combat knife. He was basically doing his best impression of the Predator and being ultra ninja with it.
> 
> 
> It was a sight to behold watching the guy slice and dice 3 guys in a row to end a round.



Yeah I played around and got 24 kills and 2 deaths with the combat knife. Got a merciless and like 2 bloodthirstys with it on Cargo. It's sooooo much fun popping up outta nowhere on the containers and getting like 3-4 kills in a row. I can only imagine the amount of rage profanity that was coming up from people on their team that have headsets. 


Edit: Started doing the ballistic knife today. Been at this for hours now and I'm almost on the ghostex camo for it. Just went 19 kills 8 deaths with only a ballistic knife on Turbine. 

Edit2: Fuck yeah! Gold ballistic knife! 
Now do I have to do just the crossbow to get diamond, or do I have to do the assault shield as well? 

Edit 3: Sweet! Got the gold assault shield camo. I just need one bloodthirsty medal and I'll have my gold crossbow, and thus, diamond camo for my specials. I'm pretty certain that if there is a hell, then one of the worst tortures imaginable is trying to get a bloodthirsty medal with a crossbow. I got to four kills once, went to turn suddenly to kill someone and accidentally knifed them.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 22, 2013)

Ugh, I have the gold camo for the assault shield and the ballistic knive.. But getting a bloodthirsty kill with the crossbow is just sooo damn hard


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 22, 2013)

The story was good but i've all but given up on competitive multiplayer xD 

Especially the COD franchise. I've loved all of them up until MW3


----------



## Bobo (Jan 22, 2013)

I played COD4 the other day. That shit was so fun


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 22, 2013)

Cyntex said:


> Ugh, I have the gold camo for the assault shield and the ballistic knive.. But getting a bloodthirsty kill with the crossbow is just sooo damn hard



Also, you have to have gold camo for the combat knife too. I have all three of those, but I agree the bloodthirsty for the crossbow is insane. The 3 kills with the same clip (skulls camo) is difficult as well, but I got incredibly lucky and got it right away while playing sticks and stones. I still need the bloodthirsty though. 

And when I went to play a little bit of BOII today, I got a notice that this weekend is another double xp weekend.


----------



## Cyntex (Jan 23, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Also, you have to have gold camo for the combat knife too. I have all three of those, but I agree the bloodthirsty for the crossbow is insane. The 3 kills with the same clip (skulls camo) is difficult as well, but I got incredibly lucky and got it right away while playing sticks and stones. I still need the bloodthirsty though.
> 
> And when I went to play a little bit of BOII today, I got a notice that this weekend is another double xp weekend.



I got the skulls camo pretty fast too, and I only need to ronin camo for the combat knife to get it golden  Anyway I tried getting the crossbow bloodthirsty kill on sticks and stoned and I think it's near impossible since you only have 6 arrows you can only afford to miss one shot, not too mention avoiding the tomohawks and blades. Might try it on hardcore


----------



## GazPots (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had bloodthirsty kills with a crossbow on Hardcore TDM. Not hard if you camp like a motherfucker or are an expert rusher/ninja bastard.


Shame i don't have the 100 headshot challenges for it unlocked yet.


Side note- a lot of the ACOG fancy reticles actually are useful with the crossbow since they let you judge drop of the arrow over distance finally.


----------



## no_dice (Jan 25, 2013)

I find it odd how it seems like most games, one team will have mostly XX-X K-D, and most of the other team will be X-XX. I can usually manage to stay fairly consistent, except when I get in a game with one of these monsters who goes like 70-5.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 25, 2013)

no_dice said:


> I find it odd how it seems like most games, one team will have mostly XX-X K-D, and most of the other team will be X-XX. I can usually manage to stay fairly consistent, except when I get in a game with one of these monsters who goes like 70-5.



This. Out of 20 games I'll play, only two will be remotely close score wise. It's usually like 75-30 (I play TDM)


----------



## no_dice (Jan 25, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> This. Out of 20 games I'll play, only two will be remotely close score wise. It's usually like 75-30 (I play TDM)



Are you on xbox or ps3?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 26, 2013)

You gotta camp it up with guardians if you wanna do that good......trust me


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 26, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Are you on xbox or ps3?



Xbox, all the commentator guys I watch are on Xbox too so I have no idea if it's a different story for the PS3.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just got prestige master.

Personal goal complete.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm prestige 7 level 51. Seems like the race to master is gettif slower and slower. I should probably focus in on some meeting challenges for xp.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm a lowly prestige 5 level 50. I couldn't spend as much time on double xp weekend as I would have liked. But I'm getting there and I have all of my assault rifles at a bare minimum of bloodshot camo. My goal is to use them all the way up to kryptek typhoon camo, then just start knocking out the challenges one by one and end up with my diamond camo for assault rifles.


----------



## Bobo (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got some gold guns, but I'm not sure I want to go for diamond. I've played with every gun, but there's some in every catagory that I don't care for. I just don't know how far I'll go for bling.

Anyone tried the Peacekeeper smg yet. I'm very interested in how it sounds.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 31, 2013)

im only a prestige 2 level 38(or something) im working on getting all the snipers to gold/diamond camo, iv currently got the DSR 50 at prestige level 2 with gold camo followed by the Ballista, XPR and SVU AS. i also dont find myself playing zombies as much as i thought i would and i havnt even touched the campaign yet


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 1, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> im only a prestige 2 level 38(or something) im working on getting all the snipers to gold/diamond camo, iv currently got the DSR 50 at prestige level 2 with gold camo followed by the Ballista, XPR and SVU AS. i also dont find myself playing zombies as much as i thought i would and i havnt even touched the campaign yet



Ah man the Campaign is pretty damn sweet! It has a nifty easter egg at the end when you beat it too.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 1, 2013)

does it matter which difficulty its on?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bobo said:


> Anyone tried the Peacekeeper smg yet. I'm very interested in how it sounds.



Completely OP


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 1, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> does it matter which difficulty its on?



Well there are different "endings"/easter eggs depending upon what difficulty you play and how you complete the missions. So it depends.


----------



## Nile (Feb 2, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> Completely OP



Nah not really. Its like a better MSMC, with the same stupid amount of damage.

Pretty accurate and sounds cool. The blue and white theme as a base (none) camo is also really cool.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 2, 2013)

Putting in an OP weapon in dlc could be bad, right? Not fair to those who didn't buy the dlc...but Activision are money grubbing whores...so yeah.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nile said:


> Its like a better MSMC, with the same stupid amount of damage.



Exactly what I was getting at though.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 6, 2013)

So far only have gold on the AN, FAL, and almost on the Type25. The FAL + full-auto is nasty. I still suck pretty much. On prestige 4 (lvl 54). Play on PS3 and Xbox, but most of the time PS3


----------



## Nile (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok so on core, that Peacemaker fucking SUCKS. It takes a retarded amount of bullets to kill someone. Hardcore its retarded good but otherwise it can gtfo as a weapon.

Also, SVU. WORST MOST INACCURATE PIECE OF SHIT IN ANY OF THE COD GAMES EVER. Literally the most inaccurate thing I've used since first getting Cod 4. Blast some idiot infront of me with laser sight on shooting 6 rounds. Nope, nothing. Not a single hit and he kills me. That thing literally is the ASP of snipers. And is even worse than that weapon. The ASP is now the second worst weapon in any cod game now.


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't ever had an issue with the SVU. In fact, I kinda love it. Slap a fast mag and acog on it and I go to town. It's like the M1 from CoD 3. You can't run and gun with it though, or you will get smashed.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 12, 2013)

i dont mind the SVU anymore since iv used it alot lately, it just takes some getting used to, also fuck flak jacket i dont care how advanced the technology is no one should be able to withstand a grenade thrown at their feet because of a vest.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 12, 2013)

SVU is a monster on hardcore. So many people just spam the bullets though which is really annoying.


The last sniper rifle was a treat to use for the first time. Seems like double kills through walls are what this thing excels at. Not much else apart from power. 

Almost golded it in 2 days. Couple of bloodthirstys to go.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 16, 2013)

This guy and his videos almost ended me with comedy. He has so many ridiculous videos. The killcam ones are glorious.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 17, 2013)

^   


Those videos are way too funny.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 18, 2013)

OK...check this one out...

Was playing Friday, no problems, just hit 23 on 5th prestige. Have AN/Tac Insert/Scorp perm unlocked, gold here & there, etc. I log in on Saturday to play a few rounds w/ my kid, and I get an error message saying something along the line of "you're fucked" ...wait....data corruption error, blah, blah....can't remember. Basically my profile got corrupted in their servers and now i might as well have just bought the game 5mins ago and finished patching before my 1st match. So, needless to say, I haven't played in a while. I do have a ticket in that i'm hoping to get something back on soon.


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 18, 2013)

what now? holy fuck!


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 18, 2013)

Has something to do with switching to local and back according to this thread...

Warning-Black Ops 2 Glitch-Lose your ranks by playing local!, page 1


----------



## Bobo (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow that sucks  Hope they get that sorted out. One day I got what may have been a similar message, but I was only reset back like a few ranks. It was weird. I do play local some, but maybe no more lol. This was on PS3, but I've seen similar problems on other games on Xbox. The grind to rank up is kind of a big deal to some, they need to get this shit straight.


----------



## no_dice (Feb 20, 2013)

ghostred7 said:


> Has something to do with switching to local and back according to this thread...
> 
> Warning-Black Ops 2 Glitch-Lose your ranks by playing local!, page 1



Happened to me, I was 30 Prestige 2 and playing a local game put me back at 1. Activision restored my shit within like an hour of reporting it, but they only brought me back to 55 Prestige 1.


----------



## Bobo (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally got this dlc. I think like these maps for the most part. They feel a bit larger, but still lots of places for CQC. I'm loving the Peacekeeper. Doesn't seem as strong as the MSMC or PDW, but the accuracy is better. Awesome iron sights and nice factory finish are icing on the cake. 

I'm curious what the next 3 dlc's will be like. We know we'll get maps, but maybe more guns? More Zombie stuff? I'm most curious about the guns. They have plenty of SMG's and AR's (although I think a new AR would be the crowd pleaser), but few Snipers, LMG's, and shotties. Where could they take this?


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd absolutely love a new AR to master.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 1, 2013)

id prefer a new sniper as thats all i really use anymore


----------



## GazPots (Mar 1, 2013)

Finally got my diamond pistols and golden combat knife last week and i have to say it rocks.


All sorts of jealousy at the final killcam with akimbo executioners with gold and diamonds all over them.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd love to get the diamond pistols, but I think it'll be a boring process just for diamond b23's.


----------



## Thrawn (Mar 1, 2013)

I finally picked up a copy today via Amazon as it is $39.99.


----------



## Rook (Mar 1, 2013)

B23R master right here 

I literally suck at all other guns now, B23 with long barrel particularly


----------



## GazPots (Mar 2, 2013)

ittoa666 said:


> I'd love to get the diamond pistols, but I think it'll be a boring process just for diamond b23's.



Hardcore solves all pistol problems except the executioner. For that it works better in core bizarrely. Specifically free for all using concussion grenades to slow people to halt. Then you run up and aim for the easy headshot.

Top tip for pistols. The tactical knife attachment counts as a gun kill and not a knife kill. So i just ran around with a tac knife and a long barrel/silencer. 

Doesn't take as long as you think it will.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 2, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Happened to me, I was 30 Prestige 2 and playing a local game put me back at 1. Activision restored my shit within like an hour of reporting it, but they only brought me back to 55 Prestige 1.


It took them a few days to get mine back and I didn't play it during that time. It really depends on where you are when the systems take backups on what will get restored. Luckily, since it was a few days, I picked up where I left off.


----------



## Rook (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd definitely do pistol masters in hardcore, B23r long barrel on hardcore is unstoppable.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry for the necrobump, but I'm in need of some help. So finally after almost a year (distractions and what not) I got up to where I maxed out the bar of Level 55 of Prestige 10, but when I go to the usual spot so I can get prestige master (barracks --> prestige mode) the only option is for fresh start. I'm not interested in erasing all of that effort, so how do I fix this so that I can finally get my prestige master? 

Also, does anyone here still play this game? 


Edit: Nvm, I got it. It seems that despite the fact that the experience bar was full, you have to play a few more full matches before you get a notice saying that you're now a prestige master. So woohoo, I got it!


----------

